# Visa & Employment prospects for my partner



## arisv (Aug 10, 2017)

Hi, 

We are a couple from the UK in our early 30s, and are thinking of moving across to Bangkok. I've been offered a very decent job there (enough for both of us to live on), and have sponsorship for a visa. However, I'm concerned about the prospects for my other half...

We're not married, and she's just graduating with a PhD in life sciences, but has no professional work experience. 

A couple of questions:

1) Visa - as we are not married, she'll need a separate visa. She can come on a 60+30-day tourist visa, but what happens afterwards? Can that Visa be extended multiple times? I also read about the ED visa which you could get if you study Thai, but that sounds overkill if one needs to commit ~20hrs/week...

2) Job opportunities - obviously having a strong degree helps, but lack of Thai means she'll be constrained, particularly as she'll be looking at Entry level jobs... I've read mixed views on employment prospects outside teaching English? Realistically, how easy would it be to get into Pharma/Consulting or even academia in her position?

Many thanks for any helpful thoughts...

Aris


----------



## Xynoplas2 (Jan 4, 2017)

Maybe she can get a education visa and learn Thai.


----------



## BKK_James (Sep 7, 2017)

My guess is that getting into Pharma/Consulting would be tricky. [Unless she sets up her own shop - which would take quite a bit of money/effort, due to the systems here]. If she wants to get into this type of area, she should really try and get the position in the UK, and get posted out to Thailand.

Academia would likely be the easiest option, but almost certainly VERY badly paid.

With the above said, you never know. Sometimes you get lucky and something unexpected falls into your lap. If she can offer something that most Thai can't, then she might pull it off, and score a good job.


----------

